# Gouge set I.D.



## mike5555 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi all!

My father has an old set of woodworking gouges. they seem to be unique as I can not find any pictures on line.

Back in the 50s and 60s my father was a journeyman pattern maker and a journeyman modelmaker, working on carving of full sized cars laminated in mahogany.

Now this set has a couple of gouge handles but all the blades are single and have a mounting hole on the back end of each one to mount to the handles. the set comes rolled up in a leather pouch each piece in it's own pocket.

I don't know anything about this set. and he is too old to remember.

Thank you fot your help it would be nice to identify these for him. and me.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Photos would help greatly for this discussion.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, I don't see any way we can possibly help without pictures.


----------



## mike5555 (Mar 14, 2019)

That's the problem I can not find pics. and My father lives 300 miles from me. I can draw a picture showing exactly what they look like, I will post later today. Thank you for your comments so far.
Mike


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

That is tough. Hopefully your sketch will provide enough information for someone to have some insight


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

You have stated that your father used these gouges as a patternmaker, carving full sized auto body designs in laminated mahogany. I imagine that the work would require a mallet to drive the gouge(s). Perhaps the roughing out was done with power machinery.

I have been woodcarving since the 50's, but the only carving tools I know of with changeable blades are from Flexcut. I would not want to use them to carve a mahogany piece the size of a car!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Phil, I wonder if by:



> ... all the blades are single and have a mounting hole on the back end of each one to mount to the handles. the set comes rolled up in a leather pouch each piece in it s own pocket.
> ...
> 
> - mike5555


Mike is describing a set of socket chisels/gouges?


----------



## mike5555 (Mar 14, 2019)

his is a rough but accurate sketch showing the varrious parts. Also a few years after retiring he designed and built a laminated propeller for the pilot of the company he went to work for after his short retirement.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Whom did your father work for? He was building models or making actual parts/components?


----------



## mike5555 (Mar 14, 2019)

He was working for the Lans corporation in Lansing Michigan That is where I was born. I believe the owners name was Chuck ?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry Mike. The only thing that I can think of is the Flexcut set.









Although it's very possible someone else had that idea before they did.


----------



## mike5555 (Mar 14, 2019)

Im sure someone has the answer. Thank you for all of your help Ill keep looking!
Mike


----------



## mike5555 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi all! I found them but the sets that are here https://www.vintagetools.net/product/set-of-12-straight-carving-gouges-685d do not seem to identify a maker. Mike


----------



## mike5555 (Mar 14, 2019)

Here are the 2 standard handels


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Interesting! - but I don't think these gouges were used for woodcarving. The gouges I use are beveled on the outside of the curve - with a bevel of 15 to 25 degrees. These are on the inside and appear to be about 45 degrees. The individual blades are mounted to the handle on threaded rods. This would quickly loosen with the forces needed to push such wide blades through wood. The handles are not designed for mallet use, having only a flimsy feral on the tang end. I believe these gouges were made to shape soft materials, perhaps even clay.

The blades appear to be pressed steel rather than forged. The rarity of these gouges says they were very specialized, or rejected by tradesmen.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

This is a Wellman Supply Pattern makers gouge set.


----------



## mike5555 (Mar 14, 2019)

Perfect! Thank you very much I called my dad and he couldn't remember the brand either.
Mike


----------

